# Drilling with an arbor press



## Tmate (Aug 1, 2020)

I made an adaptor that allows me to use a Jet 1/2 ton arbor press, a Milwaukee right angle drill attachment, and a cordless drill as a small drill press.  The head of the right angle attachment fits snugly into the adaptor and is held perpendicular to the work..  The adaptor has a 3/8" dowel that fits into the hole in the end of the Jet 1/2 ton press.

The result is a setup that weighs under 20 lbs that can be clamped to a flat work surface.  The little 1/2 ton press has amazing pressure when applied to a drill bit. I have been using 1/4" hex shank HSS drill bits that fit the right angle attachment.

Im not sure how practical it is, but I was amazed at how well it works.


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 2, 2020)

You could've come up to the garage and walked out with a drill press for $30 !   Nice job if it suits your needs though .


----------



## Tmate (Aug 2, 2020)

I have a couple of drill presses.  Just wanted to see if this would work.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm thinking it might be handy if it was attached to the compound slide when turning tapers, it will give a more smooth/consistent  finish if the compound wheel is turned with a drill than manually.


----------



## brino (Aug 2, 2020)

Tmate said:


> I made an adaptor that allows me to use a Jet 1/2 ton arbor press, a Milwaukee right angle drill attachment, and a cordless drill as a small drill press.





Tmate said:


> I have a couple of drill presses. Just wanted to see if this would work.



That's some 'outside the box' thinking.

Now we all know that it can indeed work.
Thanks for sharing it!
-brino


----------



## Flyinfool (Aug 3, 2020)

I can see this being used like a mag drill when you need a hole in SS or aluminum. Unless of course you spend the extra to get the mag base for aluminum..........


----------

